# Another Lens Advice



## Redden (Sep 17, 2015)

*Want a New Lens Advice*

Hello All

My kit consists of a Nikon D7100, Nikon 70-300mm VR, Sigma 10-20mm Extension tubes and a Raynox Macro conversion Lens, LR6.
I would like another lens, not to expensive, would a lens around 100mm size make up my kit. I enjoy all types of photography so any idea's please.
Also an amateur :mrgreen:


----------



## tspear (Sep 17, 2015)

Define not expensive. I have a Canon 6D with just two Sigma lens. 
Sigma 35MM 1.4
Sigma 70-200MM 2.8

So far seems to cover everything I have wanted to shot. Both lenses have worked great for the past year.

Tim


----------



## clee01l (Sep 17, 2015)

The Nikon 105 Micro is a great macro lens.  The 85mm f1.8 is a sweet lens for the price.  It depends on which type of shooting you plan to use the lens for.  I have both. But tend to use my 28-300 as a walk about lens and unless it is for Macro, I'll not change lenses when there is sufficient light for the 28-300.


----------



## Jimmsp (Sep 17, 2015)

I have a Tamron 24-70mm., f/2.8 with vibration control. I use it for all my indoor shots of the grandkids, as well as a lot of other low light shots. It is one of the sharpest lens that I have. It was my primary walk around lens until I recently got the new Tamron 16-300mm.  The 24-70 will also fill a significant gap in your current capabilities.


----------

